# N. Brichardi



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,
I'm getting yet another tank and thinking of stocking it with half a dozen N. Brichardi, with a view to ending up with a pair and then filling the tank with a few generations of fish.
I know a breeding pair won't tolerate tankmates, but I was wondering if a small BN would survive, and if so whether it would be too small to eat Brichardi fry?
Welcome your opinion as to this, as small BN are almost mandatory in my tanks to get rid of brown "algae".
Cheers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the brichardi will kill the BN.


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

I guess you are correct.
I might try one, and report back.
Might be safe for a while till the brichardi pair off.


----------



## JohnnyGeelong (Apr 16, 2017)

When you mention 'BN' I assume you are referring to Bristle Nose catfish . If so I have a male and female who breed regularly in a standard log cave , the bristlenise I have in there are pretty big . I have about 3 or 4 generations of Bricardi fry in there, 2 killifish and 5 leilupi . The brichardi tend to just nudge any of the bristle nose or leilupi away and I have had no casualties yet . This is in a 50 gallon with 2 large rock piles 1 up each end . This tank has been operating for about 5 months like this so you may want to give the BN a try . If you didn't mean bristle nose for BN sorry for wasting your time replying


----------



## Hazelkerr84 (Jun 16, 2018)

I think theyll be ok. I have a group of breeding birchardi who are now staring to take over the tank with nests all over. I have a Chinese algae eater who tries daily to eat around their nests. The birchardi do take swipes at him
And that's about it. Once chased He dashes and comes back from more the next day. The birchardi won't venture that far from the fry and since they breed constant the other fish soon get to know not to go near too often.


----------

